

Comcast Wants To Put Data Caps On All Customers Within 5 Years - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/14/comcast-wants-to-put-data-caps-on-all-customers-within-5-years/

======
massappeal
We really need to make municipal monopolies illegal. That is step 1.

